# Μήπως παράγινε το κακό με την αναζήτηση της Google;



## meidei (Jan 9, 2011)

Συμφωνώ ότι ως ένα βαθμό βοηθά στην αναζήτηση η εξομοίωση των ομόηχων φωνηέντων -αν θέλουμε κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο, βάζουμε εισαγωγικά- και δεν με πείραξε που έβαλαν υποστήριξη Ellinika-προς-Ελληνικά· μερικές φορές το χρειάζομαι, για να ψάξω κάτι στα ελληνικά από υπολογιστή που δεν αλλάζει διάταξη πληκτρολογίου. Πώς στο καλό όμως αφήνουν αυτό το χάλι της εικόνας να συνεχίζεται, δεν ξέρω. 6 στα 7 αποτελέσματα είναι *άσχετα* με την λέξη της αναζήτησης. Η φαντασία μου υποψιάζεται ότι λόγω του μετατροπέα Greeklish που μεταφράζει το x και σαν ξι και σαν χι προκαλεί και την παρενέργεια ετούτη, μεταξύ του χι και του ξι. Πιο σχετικά αποτελέσματα έχω αν αναζητήσω για stiksi.


----------



## surfmadpig (Jan 9, 2011)

Συμφωνώ πως το έχει παρακάνει με αυτή την υπόθεση το φίλτατο Γκουγκλ. Πάντως αν βάλεις εισαγωγικά στην αναζήτηση ψάχνει μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη χωρίς greeklish-to-greek και άσχετες μαντεψιές.


----------



## meidei (Jan 9, 2011)

Ναι, με τα εισαγωγικά το Google ψάχνει για αυτό ακριβώς που γράφουμε, αλλά _θα έπρεπε_; Η διαδικασία Ελληνικά->Ellinika->Ελληνικά είναι απλά παράλογη.


----------



## sarant (Jan 9, 2011)

Γκουγκλιές ίσον ζαβολιές, λέω εγώ. Έχω μαζέψει διάφορες ιστορίες φρίκης αλλά... δεν αναπαράγονται πάντοτε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

Μην ξεχνάτε το +, που καμιά φορά πρέπει να μπει και μέσα στα εισαγωγικά.

Για παράδειγμα (ιστορία φρίκης, που λέει ο συνονόματος):
Ζητήστε "η στίξη".
Στα ευρήματα θα πάρετε και κάποια ανορθόγραφα "η στίχοι" (και ένας θεός ξέρει τι άλλο).
Για σιγουριά, όταν βγαίνουν τέτοιες ανωμαλίες στη μέση:
"η +στίξη"


Και καλωσορίσματα στα καινούργια μέλη!


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2011)

verbatim search


----------

